# Join Floof Paradise | A safe discord server fur all!



## DakmaneArweinydd (Jan 17, 2021)

At Floof Paradise, we aim to provide fully safe for work server revolved around making every furry feel at home and welcomed. 

Come join today and get a free cookie when you do!

Join by clicking here


----------



## Sam Wamm (Feb 10, 2021)

not for me but i have friends who'll definitely be interested in a sfw place


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 11, 2021)

The invite expired.


----------

